# new slayer verkaufen oder nicht??



## hotspice (13. Juni 2010)

wer hat sein new slayer schon verkauft? ich meine diejenigen die 2006 das new slayer selber gekauft haben? und wenn ja was habt ihr dafür bekommen?

bin am übelegen ob ich mich von meinem trennen werde, durch die limitierte lackierung sollte ich beim verkaufen ja keine probs bekommen.

danke für eure meinungen bzw hilfe.

greets


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Juni 2010)

Erwarte Dir mal nicht zuviel. 
Ich dachte auch die Tribal-Lackierung an meinem Old Slayer wäre begehrt und hab dann erschreckend wenig dafür bekommen. 

Wenn du noch irgendwie Verwendung dafür hast, solltest Du Dein Schätzchen besser behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (13. Juni 2010)

Stelle es für den preis den du haben willst in den Bikemarkt, entweder jemand kauft es oder du behälst es halt....


----------



## rockyoernie (13. Juni 2010)

ich wÃ¼rde sagen mehr wie ein drittel vom neupreis wird nicht mehr drin sein .. Ã¤rgert mich auch ein wenig weil ich mir 2006 auch den rahmen slayer 90 fÃ¼r 2000â¬ gekauft habe ..werds weiterhin behalten oder hin und wieder mal fragen ob einer tauschen mÃ¶chte .. hÃ¤tte gerne was mit 200mm federweg ..rmx,flatti,ironhorse, oÃ¤.


----------



## santo77 (15. Juni 2010)

keine probs bekommen? Viel Glück
ich möchte mein slayer sxc verkaufen. ausser spinnern und interessenten die das bike auf raten zahlen wollen, war noch keiner dabei.
das "beste" (im negativen sinn) angebot das ich bekam waren 350,--
ich werde meines behalten und wieder ein bisschen pimpen


----------



## peterbe (15. Juni 2010)

Mir ging es genauso wie Santo77, irgendwelche Spinner wollten für ein 2007er SXC-Rahmen 400 Euro zahlen mit Gebrauchtgarantie.... Jetzt wird es mein Rad für einen Australien-Urlaub und danach bekommts mein Bruder geschenkt...


----------



## santo77 (15. Juni 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Mir ging es genauso wie Santo77, irgendwelche Spinner wollten für ein 2007er SXC-Rahmen 400 Euro zahlen mit Gebrauchtgarantie.... Jetzt wird es mein Rad für einen Australien-Urlaub und danach bekommts mein Bruder geschenkt...



na das war ja noch ein tolles angebot
bei mir waren die 350,-- für das komplette bike


----------



## All-Mountain (15. Juni 2010)

santo77 schrieb:


> na das war ja noch ein tolles angebot
> bei mir waren die 350,-- für das komplette bike



Das ist ja echt verrückt. Ich hab für meinen Old Slayer Rahmen noch 320,- bekommen, was ich auch schon mehr als dürftig fand. Würde es heute nicht mehr bei eBay einstellen.


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (16. Juni 2010)

krasse Geschichten hier - ich hab meins einfach letzten Winter bei ebay rein - startpreis 1 Euro.

Heraus kamen am Ende 457 EUR. (nur Rahmen)
Das ist wohl der normale Wertverfall von sowas.
Allerdings wurde das Bike seit 2006 auch viel genutzt. 
500 EUR "miete" pro Jahr war es allemal wert


----------



## hotspice (16. Juni 2010)

ist schon interessant was da so abgeht!!!!
tja mittlerweile ist mir klar das rockys out sind, hatte auch ein old slayer, das haette ich wohl behalten sollen und das new erst gar nicht kaufen sollen.
der umgang von Rocky Mountain mit uns beim Newslayer Problem hat den Werterhalt vollkommen zerstört.
Ich habe davon gelernt, schade.


----------



## All-Mountain (16. Juni 2010)

Stimmt. Der rege Modelwechsel, gerade beim Slayer, hat sicherlich nicht zum Werterhalt der gebrauchten Rockys beigetragen.
Dazu kommt noch der Imageverlust durch die Produktionsverlagerung der Rahmen nach Fernost. 
Letzendlich nagt natürlich auch am "Kultfaktor" der Marke Rocky Mountain wenn in "Bike-Kaufhäusern" wie z. B. BikeMax in München Rockys verkauft werden.

Trotzdem finde ich die _Wohlfühl-Geometrien_ der Rocky's immer noch unschlagbar gut. Immer wenn ich eine andere Marke probegefahren bin, war ich bis jetzt enttäuscht. 

Darum bleibe ich Rocky treu. Nur VERKAUFEN werde ich kein Rocky mehr! Für die paar Euro die man dafür bekommt hänge ich mir den Rahmen lieber übers Bett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santo77 (16. Juni 2010)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Stimmt. Der rege Modelwechsel, gerade beim Slayer, hat sicherlich nicht zum Werterhalt der gebrauchten Rockys beigetragen.
> Dazu kommt noch der Imageverlust durch die Produktionsverlagerung der Rahmen nach Fernost.
> Letzendlich nagt natürlich auch am "Kultfaktor" der Marke Rocky Mountain wenn in "Bike-Kaufhäusern" wie z. B. BikeMax in München Rockys verkauft werden.
> 
> ...



ja, bin da ganz bei dir und verkauft wird meines auch nicht mehr,
bei den zu realisierenden preisen fahre ich es weiter und dann bekommt
es einen platz bei den anderen rahmen an der wand


----------



## kabelizer (17. Juni 2010)

Hey Tom, dann bist Du bis jetzt die falschen Bikes Probe gefahren ;-) Ein Li..ville zählt def. zu den falschen...


----------



## All-Mountain (17. Juni 2010)

kabelizer schrieb:


> Hey Tom, dann bist Du bis jetzt die falschen Bikes Probe gefahren ;-) Ein Li..ville zählt def. zu den falschen...



Liteville = Streckbank


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Juni 2010)

bevor man von RM zu LV wechselt, sollte man mal genauer hinsehen!


----------



## hotspice (18. Juni 2010)

also ich muß sagen auf specialized fühlte ich mich auch immer wohl, ich hatte auch mal das ets-x 70 und das war das beschissenste rocky das ich hatte. weich wie sau!!
na ja ich werd mir die sache mit meinem new slayer auf jeden fall noch durch den kopf gehen lassen. einen schöneneren rahmen als das new slayer hatte ich noch nicht, vom fahren her, mmhhh meine neuste anschaffung das helius cc fährt sich eigentlich schöner. aber trotzdem hat das new slayer was an sich.


----------



## santo77 (19. Juni 2010)

santo77 schrieb:


> na das war ja noch ein tolles angebot
> bei mir waren die 350,-- für das komplette bike



der nächste wahnsinnige bietet jetzt 450,-- für das komplette bike excl. federgabel
ja , wenn man ein bike verkaufen will, lernt man einiges kennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (19. Juni 2010)

Na ja man brauch sich ja nicht beschweren das man für einen New Slayer nichts bekommt. Wenn Monatelang im Forum von irgendwelchen sonderbaren Rahmenproblemen geschrieben wird. Hab ja auch mal gedacht ich bekomm noch was für meinen Slayer.

und wenn man die ganzen Posts so liest bekommt man ja auch noch das gefühl mit dem Rädern wird nur gesprugen und geprügelt...

Sorry ich würd auch keinen gebrauchten Rahmen für 700 oder noch mehr Euro kaufen wenn ich den Kerl nicht ganz genau kenn der da draufgesessen hat bzw. was und wie er gefahren ist. Garantie ist halt auch nur für den Erstkunden und nicht für den Zweitkunden erhältlich.


----------



## Yetibike (19. Juni 2010)

santo77 schrieb:


> der nächste wahnsinnige bietet jetzt 450,-- für das komplette bike excl. federgabel
> ja , wenn man ein bike verkaufen will, lernt man einiges kennen


 
ist das jetzt doch schon verkauft?


----------



## Nofaith (19. Juni 2010)

Also Santo hat ja kein NewSlayer angeboten, sondern ein Slayer SXC 50, die kollidierenden Links können also nicht die Ursache gewesen sein. Ein Problem ist dass das Bike ausläuft, der potenzielle Nachfolger geistert schon durchs Web und die Magazine, das drückt den Preis natürlich auch. Schau mal in die Bucht, das gibt's das SXC schon recht günstig.

Aber wenn ich mir die Bilder anschaue wundern mich die Gebote nicht wirklich. Die Zeiten das man nur wegen des Namens "Rocky Mountain" noch 'nen guten Preis bekommen hat sind vorbei. Das Bike sieht nicht besonders liebvoll zusammengestellt aus. Beim Verkauf isst das Auge bekanntlich mit, ich hätte versucht das ganze etwas ansprechender zu präsentieren(bessere Bilder, gute Beschreibung,...).

Btw. hab ich vor dem Kauf des SXC70 mein Enduro SL Comp über die Bucht verkauft. Bin das Bike 1 Jahr gefahren, Kaufpreis 2100, verkauft über die Bucht für 1799 per Sofortkauf. Es geht also auch anders.


----------



## santo77 (19. Juni 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> ist das jetzt doch schon verkauft?



nein, es bleibt bei mir und bekommt einen kleinen umbau


----------



## Yetibike (19. Juni 2010)

santo77 schrieb:


> nein, es bleibt bei mir und bekommt einen kleinen umbau


 
Viels Spaß beim biken


----------



## jojada1 (19. Juni 2010)

Habe ein New Slayer 70 aus 2006 und zwei SXC50 aus 2007 (18" &16,5") jeweils als Komplettbikes  fÃ¼r je 1250â¬ verkauft bekommen, bei jeweils 3500â¬ Neupreis fand ich das noch OK, die zu erzielenden Preise schwanken auch  nach Jahreszeit- .....manchmal lohnt es sich das bike erstmal ein halbes Jahr im Keller zu lassen, in der Bucht biete ich nur noch fÃ¼r Sofortkauf an, auf Auktions-Spielchen ab 1â¬ wÃ¼rde ich mich nicht mehr einlassen, zu riskant......es fragt sich Ã¼berhaupt, ob es beim derzeitigen Angebot noch Sinn macht, 3500â¬ und mehr fÃ¼r ein neues bike auszugeben- ich habe frÃ¼her jedes Jahr ungefÃ¤hr soviel in ein neues investiert, heute kaufe ich lieber drei fÃ¼r je 1500 aus dem Angebot- damit relativiert sich der Wertverlust deutlich.....


----------



## santo77 (19. Juni 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Viels Spaß beim biken



danke, auch dir viel spaß


----------



## joenie (21. Juni 2010)

Hi /DEATHfromABOVE,

Du bist aber nicht zufällig der martin-vtr aus ebay ? (


----------



## Cubanita (1. August 2010)

Habe vor 3 Jahren mein Slayer 50 mit neuen DT Swiss Felgen und vieles mehr für knapp 1.400 Euro verkauft.
Dafür habe ich vor 2 Jahren eine Slayer 2007 mit guter Ausstattung für 900 Euro gekauft.
Also Ebay, ist nichts für Rocky Mountain.


----------



## hotspice (13. August 2010)

so meines ist nun doch in die bucht gerutscht, mal schauen was es bringt, freude hat es mir schon bereitet, nur bin ich es viel zu wenig gefahren, werde dann sehen ob es sich im preis niederschlägt das es nicht viel benutzt wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (13. August 2010)

Ja ich hab da auch was feines Bei Ebay geschossen.Beim Shop wo ich schon öfter gekauft hab...Rocky Mountain Switch 2007 Canuck Rahmen mit Marzocchi Roco TST Dämpfer, Neu und Originalverpackt(mit Garantie) für 700Euronen.Voll geil zumal du den Rahmen hier im Bikemarkt für 900Gebraucht bekommst.


----------

